# Skull shape tier list



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Meso-s tier 

dolichocephalic-a tier

Brache-rope tier


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

your avi would like to disagree

skull shape is overated. what matters is the foward growth of the forhead


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 14, 2022)

There are only two types of skulls.
Chad skull and virgin skull


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> There are only two types of skulls.
> Chad skull and virgin skull


Exactly brache is guaranteed incel tier


----------



## playboicarti (Jun 14, 2022)

and somali skull


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Exactly brache is guaranteed incel tier


bruh no. it just happens that brachy's usally have shit forward growth. but if they have foward growth they are fine

like barret for example


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

It’s actually usally 


Dragon5000 said:


> bruh no. it just happens that brachy's usally have shit forward growth. but if they have foward growth they are fine


the other way around brache tend to have good forward growth


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

I only included human skull shapes


playboicarti said:


> and somali skull


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> It’s actually usally
> 
> the other way around brache tend to have good forward growth


all brachy means is wider then longer. so on average the head is gonna be less foward grown.


----------



## Dystopian (Jun 14, 2022)

di caprio had short skull


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dystopian said:


> di caprio had short skull












not really, just a wide skull


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> View attachment 1733301
> View attachment 1733302
> 
> 
> not really, just a wide skull


It’s to do with the top of the head from the birds eye view


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> It’s to do with the top of the head from the birds eye view


tru I guess. but looking at his ear position his foward growth is fine.


----------



## Dystopian (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> View attachment 1733301
> View attachment 1733302
> 
> 
> not really, just a wide skull


his maxilla short af
change his coloring and is your everyday curry shit merchant


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> tru I guess. but looking at his ear position his foward growth is fine.


Look at mine lmao
high bf obviously


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Look at mine lmao
> high bf obviously
> View attachment 1733306


again. die your hair dark brown, dirty blonde, or black and get tan. you are fine bruh


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> again. die your hair dark brown or black and get tan. you are fine bruh


No il not I have a death tier side profile


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> No il not I have a death tier side profile


no you have death tier self esteem and mental health


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> no you have death tier self esteem and mental health


I am very depressed and sucidal but what I’m saying is true


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I am very depressed and sucidal but what I’m saying is true


Looksmax with the knowledge you have so far, and leave this sight for at least until you are interested in surgery maxxing. 

You know that is the best thing for you and your mental health.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Looksmax with the knowledge you have so far, and leave this sight for at least until you are interested in surgery maxxing.
> 
> You know that is the best thing for you and your mental health.


Fuck that faggot shit I want surgery this summer , chad or rope and ima get all kinds of surgery’s I need to do it


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Fuck that faggot shit I want surgery this summer , chad or rope and ima get all kinds of surgery’s I need to do it


ok that's fine if you have the money. But do a lot of research and be careful

you don't wanna pull a @curlyheadjames


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> ok that's fine if you have the money. But do a lot of research and be careful
> 
> you don't wanna pull a @curleyheadjames


I’ve already made a list of 35 precedures I’m getting done and I’ll complete them all before I’m done high school


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’ve already made a list of 35 precedures I’m getting done and I’ll complete them all before I’m done high school


ok best of luck


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> ok best of luck


I need all of it, but ima be honest I doubt I make it out of summer


----------



## reptiles (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Exactly brache is guaranteed incel tier




Mainly bad curry traits round face with short chin although bug eyes and dark skin is not sloley applicable to brachy the the round skull and short chin is though


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Mainly bad curry traits round face with short chin although bug eyes and dark skin is not sloley applicable to brachy the the round skull and short chin is though


I wish I didn’t have a brachy skull literally over just because of my skull shape


----------



## reptiles (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I wish I didn’t have a brachy skull literally over just because of my skull shape




Your side profile mogs very hard ngl ypu look more doli tbqh nordics usually are they have taller skulls altogther


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Your side profile mogs very hard ngl ypu look more doli tbqh nordics usually are they have taller skulls altogther


I needa stop being a fat ass makes my jaw look way worse and hides my prominent cheekbones and shit


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

reptiles said:


> Your side profile mogs very hard ngl ypu look more doli tbqh nordics usually are they have taller skulls altogther


he's brachy aka shortskulled proper nordics are more dolichocephalic with lower cephalic index


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> he's brachy aka shortskulled proper nordics are more dolichocephalic with lower cephalic index


Correct


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Correct


what mogs




dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)




































Your browser is not able to display this video.




vs brachycephalic short skulls (as a result of infantilization and borealization)


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> what mogs
> View attachment 1733656
> 
> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> ...


Damn that chad in the video was a Uber mogger


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> what mogs
> View attachment 1733656
> 
> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> ...


Brutal short skull pill only why to fix is rebirth


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> what mogs
> View attachment 1733656
> 
> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> ...


Maybe the most important part of looks theory tbh impossible to be gl short skulled


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Brutal short skull pill only why to fix is rebirth


Ascension is limited for brachys their skulls are too compressed. Placing a jaw implant for example on a infantilized brachy skull with short mandible & cranium length wouldn't look as nearly as great and natural as it would on a dolicephalic skull


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Ascension is limited for brachys their skulls are too compressed. Placing a jaw implant for example on a infantilized brachy skull with short mandible & cranium length wouldn't look as nearly as great and natural as it would on a dolicephalic skull


Yeah exactly fucks up all your ratios, that’s why brachy is f tier. If your. Dolicephalics can get all there shit kitted out with epply mtn doli mogs giga chad brachy


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Ascension is limited for brachys their skulls are too compressed. Placing a jaw implant for example on a infantilized brachy skull with short mandible & cranium length wouldn't look as nearly as great and natural as it would on a dolicephalic skull


Skull pills the hardest to swallow practically over for sun doli


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> what mogs
> View attachment 1733656
> 
> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> ...


@LooksOrDeath


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Skull pills the hardest to swallow practically over for sun doli


You could just get surgery to advance your upper third


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> You could just get surgery to advance your upper third


Doesn’t work it’s over


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Doesn’t work it’s over


but it does. its just almost never performed.
still possbile tho

therefore: not over


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> but it does. its just almost never performed.
> still possbile tho
> 
> therefore: not over


Short skull over ima rope I failed out school


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> View attachment 1733668


Cavil is not dolichocephalic. JFL

He just has insane foward growth from his browridge and entire face
good foward growth =/= dolichocephalic



literally all a brachycephalic skull means is wider than tall compared to the ideal ratio. IT DOES NOT MEAN SHORT FOWARD GROWTH. it's just in most situations it is correlated.











Mesocephalic skulls are Ideal, and saying anything else is COPE.

Barret would look better as a Meso and so would James Van der Beek


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Cavil is not dolichocephalic. JFL
> 
> He just has insane foward growth from his browridge and entire face
> good foward growth =/= dolichocephalic
> ...


I wish I was mesh rebirth only option now


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Cavil is not dolichocephalic. JFL
> 
> He just has insane foward growth from his browridge and entire face
> good foward growth =/= dolichocephalic
> ...


Nah I do t think it works like that


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I wish I was mesh rebirth only option now


just like tyler maher. look how short his skull is from the side profile.












he should just rope. he will never have a tall skull


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> just like tyler maher. look how short his skull is from the side profile.
> 
> View attachment 1733791
> View attachment 1733794
> ...


He cro mag 20mm removed


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> just like tyler maher. look how short his skull is from the side profile.
> 
> View attachment 1733791
> View attachment 1733794
> ...


His profile is dog shit though lol


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 14, 2022)

In some pics i look wide and brachy but others narrow and doli


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> In some pics i look wide and brachy but others narrow and doli


maybe lens distortion


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> In some pics i look wide and brachy but others narrow and doli


Send side


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Send side


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 1733808


nice hair frauding


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> nice hair frauding


I cut it myself


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Meso-s tier
> 
> dolichocephalic-a tier
> 
> Brache-rope tier


It doesn't matter if you are dolichocephalic or Brachycephalic.
If you are 7PSL you will be giga chad





so just be 7PSL


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> It doesn't matter if you are dolichocephalic or Brachycephalic.
> If you are 7PSL you will be giga chad
> View attachment 1733818
> 
> ...


Chico mogs in every way possible


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Chico mogs in every way possible


I agree, but barret still looks insane

look at meso barret tho


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> I agree, but barret still looks insane
> 
> look at meso barret tho
> View attachment 1733822


I wish I was meso


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> I agree, but barret still looks insane
> 
> look at meso barret tho
> View attachment 1733822


Would you rope if you had a brachy skull?


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Would you rope if you had a brachy skull?


no I would never rope. in hope of new and better technology in the future.'

how tall are you?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> no I would never rope. in hope of new and better technology in the future.'
> 
> how tall are you?


Nigga you weak asf, this shits brutal and makes me not be able to sleep at night I spend all night touching my face and bones and thinking about my face


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Nigga you weak asf, this shits brutal and makes me not be able to sleep at night I spend all night touching my face and bones and thinking about my face


If I was shorter I would be a brachy, cause I got a wide head.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> If I was shorter I would be a brachy, cause I got a wide head.


I’m brachy and i hate it brutal asf lower your psl 3 points makes me 0.5psl


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’m brachy and i hate it brutal asf lower your psl 3 points makes me 0.5psl


JFL

atleast your not this guy


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> JFL
> 
> atleast your not this guy
> View attachment 1733827


I mean By your definition I’m not brachy


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I mean By your definition I’m not brachy


jack ma just has a wide head if he was taller he'd be meso by my definition






What's your definiton?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> jack ma just has a wide head if he was taller he'd be meso by my definition
> View attachment 1733830
> 
> 
> ...


Skull depth is how it’s meant to be your just talking about face shapes


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Skull depth is how it’s meant to be your just talking about face shapes


Im talking about skull proportions.

How the hell do you measure skull depth. you have to be bald or buzz cut


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> what mogs
> View attachment 1733656
> 
> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> ...


@Dragon5000 look


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

@StrangerDanger was right all along it’s ducking over


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> @Dragon5000 look


by that definiton barret is not brachy then


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> by that definiton barret is not brachy then
> View attachment 1733833


He is


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> by that definiton barret is not brachy then
> View attachment 1733833


He is



over for Barrett so over he’s a fag now


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> He is
> View attachment 1733834
> over for Barrett so over he’s a fag now








hernan drago is not doly by my defintion








what would you say he is


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> View attachment 1733836
> 
> 
> hernan drago is not doly by my defintion
> ...


But he is doli it’s over if your not doli, just look at what @StrangerDanger intake everything he says 100% truth of the word of Christ


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Cavil is not dolichocephalic. JFL
> 
> He just has insane foward growth from his browridge and entire face
> good foward growth =/= dolichocephalic
> ...


Cavill is long-skulled for sure.











You are considering skull height as a factor here which is irrelevant to this discussion as it's not taken into account when measuring the cephalic index, that would be some other measurement. Anyways I don't want to argue over the semantics (although the anthropology forums use the same definition) the head length is the most important factor which I wanted to emphasize from that post. Fossils of ancient skulls has shown that *all* our robust hunter-gatherer ancestors were long-skulled with cephalic indexs in the low 70s. I mean yes, one could have a long skull that is also broad, take Cavill for example which would offset the index and put them at between at doli-meso range but at the end of the day they have a great head length


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Cavill is long-skulled for sure.
> View attachment 1733902
> View attachment 1733908
> View attachment 1733904
> ...


Nigga I’m 86


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Cavill is long-skulled for sure.
> View attachment 1733902
> View attachment 1733908
> View attachment 1733904
> ...


Look at this top down pic I just took


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Cavill is long-skulled for sure.
> View attachment 1733902
> View attachment 1733908
> View attachment 1733904
> ...


intresting,

but still isn't the head length all that matters.

if you are brachy, because of wide head breath, but also good head length. then is it still bad???


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> intresting,
> 
> but still isn't the head length all that matters.
> 
> if you are brachy, because of wide head breath, but also good head length. then is it still bad???


Death tier rope fuel yes


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Death tier rope fuel yes


.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> why is it rope fuel you're head isn't wide just short.
> 
> you say everything is ropefuel for no reason


My heads both like a panda


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> My heads both like a panda


anyone could easily hair fraud to make your head breath less wide tho

like this


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> intresting,
> 
> but still isn't the head length all that matters.
> 
> if you are brachy, because of wide head breath, but also good head length. then is it still bad???


I think raw head length is the most important. One could technically have a narrow face and be classified as long skulled but in that case it wouldn't have much meaning. As for a brachy with a good head length that would imply that you would need a really high head breadth aswell which would you give a large rounded skull like this as in many Borrrebys but it isnt as bad imo


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> I think raw head length is the most important. One could technically have a narrow face and be classified as long skulled but in that case it wouldn't have much meaning. As for a brachy with a good head length that would imply that you would need a really high head breadth aswell which would you give a large rounded skull like this as in many Borrrebys but it isnt as bad imo
> View attachment 1733923


Fucking brutal


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

David Beckham looks brachy. OVER








look how wide and short his skull is



it never began for this Trucel


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> David Beckham look brachy. OVER
> View attachment 1733930
> View attachment 1733931
> 
> ...


He’s an overrated panda


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> He’s an overrated panda


overated panda's in 2022


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> overated panda's in 2022
> View attachment 1733935
> View attachment 1733936
> View attachment 1733937


Sub chad me no care about him now look at gandy and Drago to save your brain cels


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> David Beckham looks brachy. OVER
> View attachment 1733930
> View attachment 1733931
> 
> ...


fixed this incel


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Sub chad me no care about him now look at gandy and Drago to save your brain cels
> View attachment 1733941
> View attachment 1733940


Mirin


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Mirin
> View attachment 1733948


How do I look in this pic?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> How do I look in this pic?
> View attachment 1733949


like the usual


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> like the usual


Yeah there’s no difference


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> fixed this incel
> View attachment 1733947


I think brachy works fine for that masc look if you have great feature's like him.

simular to maher


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> like the usual


How do I fraud a longer head


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> I think brachy works fine for that masc look if you have great feature's like him.
> 
> simular to maher


Your coping so hard rn, brachy is a incel head shape


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> How do I fraud a longer head


Headwear or long thick hair to add volume at the back but its not worth it unless you have a flat occiput since it would only add length to the neurocranium and not the splanchocranium which is the most important


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Headwear or long thick hair to add volume at the back but its not worth it unless you have a flat occiput since it would only add length to the neurocranium and not the splanchocranium which is the most important


So is this guy inbetween me and cavil


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Your coping so hard rn, brachy is a incel head shape


look at Beckhams son

even bigger panda


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> So is this guy inbetween me and cavil
> View attachment 1733952


Somewhere there


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Headwear or long thick hair to add volume at the back but its not worth it unless you have a flat occiput since it would only add length to the neurocranium and not the splanchocranium which is the most important


Being brachy seems like spawn kill then smaller neuro, meaning small splancho meaning smaller everything meaning you need 99% growth like Barrett to have a chance


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Being brachy seems like spawn kill then smaller neuro, meaning small splancho meaning smaller everything meaning you need 99% growth like Barrett to have a chance


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1733954
> View attachment 1733961


Wait I’m confused, is this first pic edited, I though Drago was at least meso if no doli


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Wait I’m confused, is this first pic edited, I though Drago was at least meso if no doli


What no? what do you think he is


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> What no? what do you think he is


Idk anymore


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Headwear or long thick hair to add volume at the back but its not worth it unless you have a flat occiput since it would only add length to the neurocranium and not the splanchocranium which is the most important


so then the head length from the ear is what truly matters, cause you can fraud behind the ear.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

@str


StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1733954
> View attachment 1733961


i Drago he such a robust chad, def tip top tier robust chad


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> so then the head length from the ear is what truly matters, cause you can fraud behind the ear.


Pretty much duck I’m so spawn killed with tbh is this pheno


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

@StrangerDanger ima make a botb worthy thread on this shit and it’s gonna be brutal for all the wide face copers


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> so then the head length from the ear is what truly matters, cause you can fraud behind the ear.


Yes exactly. That is arguably the most important in the end. More facial depth, longer mandible length etc





vs


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> @StrangerDanger ima make a botb worthy thread on this shit and it’s gonna be brutal for all the wide face copers


Wide face doesnt mean its bad but a sagitally short skull does


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yes exactly. That is arguably the most important in the end. More facial depth, longer mandible length etc
> View attachment 1733966
> 
> 
> ...


No implants for short faced fags


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Wide face doesnt mean its bad but a sagitally short skull does


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

T


StrangerDanger said:


> Wide face doesnt mean its bad but a sagitally short skull does


No way to cope my way out of this one this is just giga brutal rope fuel


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Yes exactly. That is arguably the most important in the end. More facial depth, longer mandible length etc
> View attachment 1733966
> 
> 
> ...


What if the top guy had a really good browridge like the bottom guy. would that fix his problem?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> What if the top guy had a really good browridge like the bottom guy. would that fix his problem?


Probably not he already has a top tier maxilla @StrangerDanger confirmatioj again you need 99th percentile growth to stand a chance sub doli


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

@StrangerDanger evwr notice how there’s so many brachy cels here


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> What if the top guy had a really good browridge like the bottom guy. would that fix his problem?


Barely, quick shit morph but the distance between the rest of the face and the ears, mandible length etc remains the same. The entire thing would have to be more projected


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Barely, quick shit morph but the distance between the rest of the face and the ears, mandible length etc remains the same. The entire thing would have to be more projected
> View attachment 1733988


Then again he still gl enough for guys in my class saying they’d rape him and let him have there kids


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Then again he still gl enough for guys in my class saying they’d rape him and let him have there kids


You don't need to have a long skull with large splanchno unless you want to be gigadom


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> You don't need to have a long skull with large splanchno unless you want to be gigadom
> View attachment 1733996


That guy looks like a cuck from the front if I remember correctly


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> That guy looks like a cuck from the front if I remember correctly











Michael Gioia (@michaelgioia_) • Instagram photos and videos


32K Followers, 728 Following, 735 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Michael Gioia (@michaelgioia_)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Michael Gioia (@michaelgioia_) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 32K Followers, 728 Following, 735 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Michael Gioia (@michaelgioia_)
> ...


For how insane his side profile is, his front is dog shit


----------



## dakchuh (Jun 14, 2022)

the skullshapepill destroyed me

im brachy as fuck. a bimax will not save me because my forehead is not forward grown enough for a huge bimax movement. its over.


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 14, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Michael Gioia (@michaelgioia_) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 32K Followers, 728 Following, 735 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Michael Gioia (@michaelgioia_)
> ...


Is zac efron brachy?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Is zac efron brachy?
> View attachment 1734013
> View attachment 1734012
> 
> View attachment 1734014


He’s also incel


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 14, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Is zac efron brachy?
> View attachment 1734013
> View attachment 1734012
> 
> View attachment 1734014


Meso I think but yes hes reduced since hes North atlantid with an alpinid component


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Meso I think but yes hes reduced since hes North atlantid with an alpinid component


So he would he be doli if he wasn't alphinid?

Also is Meso or Doli ideal? In your opinion


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 15, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> So he would be doli if he wasn't alphinid?
> 
> Also is Meso or Doli ideal? In your opinion


Doli


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 15, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> So he would be doli if he wasn't alphinid?
> 
> Also is Meso or Doli ideal? In your opinion


Thats not for certain but being Alpinid means that you have undergone some brachycephalization and become slightly reduced and infantilized.
Either of those two are ideal, I'm not sure whether Drago or Cavill would fall within the doli or meso range considering they have pretty wide faces aswell. Most important though is to have a long skull with a large splanchnocranium


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Thats not for certain but being Alpinid means that you have undergone some brachycephalization and become slightly reduced and infantilized.
> Either of those two are ideal, I'm not sure whether Drago or Cavill would fall within the doli or meso range considering they have pretty wide faces aswell. Most important though is to have a long skull with a large splanchnocranium


chaplin psl autist  scientist arc


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Thats not for certain but being Alpinid means that you have undergone some brachycephalization and become slightly reduced and infantilized.
> Either of those two are ideal, I'm not sure whether Drago or Cavill would fall within the doli or meso range considering they have pretty wide faces aswell. Most important though is to have a long skull with a large splanchnocranium


Ok so like both (Meso + wide skull width) and (Doli + average skull width) would be good.

In most situations.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Thats not for certain but being Alpinid means that you have undergone some brachycephalization and become slightly reduced and infantilized.
> Either of those two are ideal, I'm not sure whether Drago or Cavill would fall within the doli or meso range considering they have pretty wide faces aswell. Most important though is to have a long skull with a large splanchnocranium


long from front to back of head or from chin to top of forehead?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> chaplin psl autist  scientist arc


I tried to do an approximation




Seems to be at the edge between the two


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 15, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> long from front to back of head


this


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> I tried to do an approximation
> View attachment 1734076
> 
> Seems to be at the edge between the two
> ...










hairstyle of the back of the head matters alot 

I got 79% of myself


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 15, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Barely, quick shit morph but the distance between the rest of the face and the ears, mandible length etc remains the same. The entire thing would have to be more projected
> View attachment 1733988



i have ogre browridge i took a correct side profile pic


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Jun 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Look at mine lmao
> high bf obviously
> View attachment 1733306


you look rather brachy-meso, mirin maxilla tbh


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> you look rather brachy-meso, mirin maxilla tbh


Looks even better here with shadow max


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> you look rather brachy-meso, mirin maxilla tbh


Idek how to tell if my maxilla isn’t good or not tbh, I thought was avg


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Jun 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Idek how to tell if my maxilla isn’t good or not tbh, I thought was avg


no it's definitly upper 5%, did u measure your cephalic index?


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> no it's definitly upper 5%, did u measure your cephalic index?


Nah but you can look at the top my head



hait might be changing it a lot idk


----------



## Birdcell (Jun 15, 2022)

What about me


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Jun 15, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Nah but you can look at the top my head
> View attachment 1735028
> hait might be changing it a lot idk


impossible to tell without a shaved head
I mean it's higher than 75 and lower than 90 but u should measure it with selfmade callipers
my index looks higher than yours from above but it's 79 which is high end meso


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> What about me
> View attachment 1735033









You brachy mog


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> impossible to tell without a shaved head
> I mean it's higher than 75 and lower than 90 but u should measure it with selfmade callipers
> my index looks higher than yours from above but it's 79 which is high end meso
> View attachment 1735032


I just wanna be any meso jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Jun 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> What about me
> View attachment 1735033


Your skull is rather short but because of your occiput 
Your splanchocranium is well developed


----------



## Birdcell (Jun 15, 2022)

SteelTitan said:


> Your skull is rather short but because of your occiput
> Your splanchocranium is well developed


I mean , I have very small amount of back head


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Jun 15, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> I mean , I have very small amount of back head
> View attachment 1735042


Yeah that's what I meant but your frontal part is well developed


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 16, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> I think raw head length is the most important. One could technically have a narrow face and be classified as long skulled but in that case it wouldn't have much meaning. As for a brachy with a good head length that would imply that you would need a really high head breadth aswell which would you give a large rounded skull like this as in many Borrrebys but it isnt as bad imo


Was james dean an example of a long skulled brochy?














His head width is insane. But his anterior skull and foward growth looks good too.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Was james dean an example of a long skulled brochy?
> 
> View attachment 1735486
> View attachment 1735489
> ...


Looks meso maybe idk


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Was james dean an example of a long skulled brochy?
> 
> View attachment 1735486
> View attachment 1735489
> ...


I would guess meso


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 19, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> what mogs
> View attachment 1733656
> 
> dolichocephalic long skulls (as our ancient hunter gatherer ancestors had)
> ...


you should create a post about it and leave it as a permanent post


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 19, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> you should create a post about it and leave it as a permanent post


He doesn’t make threads


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Oct 19, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> It doesn't matter if you are dolichocephalic or Brachycephalic.
> If you are 7PSL you will be giga chad
> View attachment 1733818
> 
> ...



what matters most is the face's frontal view design, the side matters though


----------

